# Seat with lap/chest belt and backrest for a disabled child...



## TonyEnjoyD (1 Jun 2013)

Last summer I cycled the Virgin Cyclone 33 with my daughter on a Trail-a-bike.
She since learnt to ride solo and is doing it this year on her own bike and my 6-year old on the Trail-a-bike.
This means that I am now able to get out on rides with my two youngest - a 10 miler last week in prep for the Sunderland Big Ride tomorrow (14mile).

My 10-year old ( smaller than my 6-yr old boy)has Downs and Cerebral Palsy, so anticipating my 6-year old eventually going solo, I was looking for a seat as per the title.

I did see something like this on Gumtree 2-years ago but just missed it.
The actual seat was more like a chair seat that cycle type, but had a stem so not special bike mods needed, but I cannot for the life of me find one.

Anyone come across these?

Thanks all
Tony


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Jun 2013)

These people maybe able to assist, could be worth contacting them

http://www.getcycling.org.uk/specialneeds.php


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Jun 2013)

One of the groups on this list may also be able to assist. Although I have no idea myself I'm hoping they might have experience of similar requirements or knowledge of a supplier who is able to help.

Good luck though, hope your little one gets to enjoy cycling with you, and you with him.

http://cyclingforall.org/contacts


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (1 Jun 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> These people maybe able to assist, could be worth contacting them
> 
> http://www.getcycling.org.uk/specialneeds.php


Cheers Mr H, gret link and think I've found the solution avalable in the UK at a decent price... http://www.getcycling.org.uk/details.php?id=476&c=143

Tony


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Jun 2013)

Great news for all (unless your both faster than me)


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Jun 2013)

From what you are describing I think it was a seat support such as those provided by Misssion Cycles


----------



## Charlotte's Tandems (7 Oct 2014)

We have some Mission cycles backrests. Unfortunately they are designed for trikes and so you have to have the saddle up high to avoid the back post of the backrest hitting the back wheel. We got them modified by a local company (as Mission would not do the mod).

We've had lots of people use them now on our tandems and tag-alongs. See our website for lots more info, CharlottesTandems.co.uk

Free tandem hire.

Best wishes,

Alex


----------

